# I know you will be interested in this clip.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Watch >this< carefully and I will ask you questions about it.

ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Wasn't he the script writer for Back To The Future?


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

cannt wait for the technical part :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

All plain english,,,whats the problem


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

is he a cousin of Arthur English. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Now all you Fiat drivers with comformatic boxes can now understand how it works..

Dave.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

cabby said:


> is he a cousin of Arthur English. :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


Nah - Stanley Unwin's brother


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am very annoyed that he stole my patent for the device - I worked on it for years and he takes all the credit!

By the way, does that avatar of bmb1uk appear to be 3D to anyone else?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
To make it a little clearer, you can see with this excellent video of a working machine and how you are guided through all the components and their uses..

I am sure you will find >this< very informative.

ray.


----------

